
How to raise a seed round with just a product demo - mythun
https://medium.com/cubeit-curate-your-content/how-to-raise-a-seed-round-with-a-13-slide-deck-and-without-a-product-ce5412d85d23#.bye2al434
======
k__
The the title is misleading.

They raised money WITHOUT a product. They had a bunch of slides, but they
don't even post them online, lol...

